# Casa Ybel, Sanibel, #G214



## silvib (Jan 19, 2008)

I had the most pleasant surprise on opening my e-mails - II confirmed a week at Casa Ybel for later in the year.  Does anyone know where in the resort this unit is, re view, etc.  Also, any comments on the resort generally.  I'm going off to look at other reviews now.  Many thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2008)

Sanibel is a very nice place and so is Captiva. Nice going. We renamed our daughter Sanibel one nite one nite in Captiva watching the sun go down.


----------



## silvib (Jan 20, 2008)

We've driven around Sanibel/Captiva before but never stayed there, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 28, 2008)

silvib said:


> Casa Ybel .. Does anyone know where in the resort this unit is, re view, etc.



Here's a map of the resort - http://www.casaybel.com/images/CasaYbelMap.gif

The map is not very clear but Bldg "G" is the one labelled "24 UNIT LODGE" to the left of the pool.  214 is a second floor unit in the middle of the "G" block - all units face the water.

We had an exchange at Casa Ybel in December 2006 and enjoyed Sanibel so much we decided to buy at Tortuga


----------



## silvib (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for sending that.  I can't really make out 24 unit lodge, but at least it gives me a good idea of its location.  Tortuga looks nice - that was also on my on going search with II, just they offered this and I took it!


----------



## icydog (Jan 30, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Any trade into Sanibel is a good one. What did you exchange to get that week?


----------



## JLB (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a tendency to stay on Sanibel once you are there, rather than to drive around the area, our tendency when we stay at FMB or Bonita Beach, etc.

The $6 toll going across the causeway has something to do with that, but even if there wasn't a toll, which, of course, at one time there wasn't, I believe there would still be a tendency to stay on the island.

That said, there is a ton of things to do off-island.  There is an outlet mall just before going over to Sanibel, and other great shopping in the area.

And dining.

And the Everglades.

And the Ford/Edison museum.

But, what I am trying to say is that when folks go to Sanibel, they go more for Sanibel, not for all the other stuff.  There is the SW FL vacation, and then there is the Sanibel vacation.

And Sanibel people prefer it that way, that Sanibel people stay on the island and non-Sanibel people stay off, sorta.


----------



## silvib (Jan 30, 2008)

icydog said:


> Any trade into Sanibel is a good one. What did you exchange to get that week?



Celebrity at Palm Coast.  I must admit I expected to have to wait for a last minute exchange, so I was very pleasantly surprised when the e-mail confirmation came through - I did an on going search with II.


----------



## silvib (Jan 30, 2008)

We've done most of the sight-seeing things in the past when we stayed at Lehigh and Bonita Springs and unless my sister joins us, we'll pretty much be staying on Sanibel, with the exception of golf.  I know myhusband will not be shopping, unless it's golf related!   Of course we have the advantage that we are already living in FL if we specifically want to visit other attractions that are non-golf related!


----------



## z4luvr (Jan 30, 2008)

My parents used to own at Casa Ybel.  I went there every other year during the late 80's and 90's, although they sold their unit in 1998.  Although it is old, it is a great resort with a great location.  The pool area is great for relaxing  and the stretch of beach is also a great walk.  You are very close to many sights and shops.  There is plenty to do on Sanibel and Captiva. We really enjoyed renting bikes for the week and using them to ride all over the place.

This resort is hard to trade into. Congrats on getting it.

Have a great time.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's a link to Google Maps showing a location on Sanibel Island.  Type in 2255 W. Gulf Drive to get to Casa Ybel.  You may need to use it in conjunction with the map X-ring provided to center properly on Casa Ybel.

http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...82.142112&spn=0.000931,0.00135&t=k&iwloc=addr

This link uses a "cheat" to provide extra zoom.   

It should give you a good look at the resort and the beach.  Zoom in, zoom out, take a look at the Island.

HTH


----------



## silvib (Jan 31, 2008)

X-ring said:


> Here's a map of the resort - http://www.casaybel.com/images/CasaYbelMap.gif
> 
> The map is not very clear but Bldg "G" is the one labelled "24 UNIT LODGE" to the left of the pool.  214 is a second floor unit in the middle of the "G" block - all units face the water.
> 
> We had an exchange at Casa Ybel in December 2006 and enjoyed Sanibel so much we decided to buy at Tortuga



Do these units have a washer/dryer in the individual units or is it communal?  It does say it is individual on the description.  You seem to be the most recent Tugger to stay there.  Thanks.


----------



## silvib (Jan 31, 2008)

Bwolf said:


> Here's a link to Google Maps showing a location on Sanibel Island.  Type in 2255 W. Gulf Drive to get to Casa Ybel.  You may need to use it in conjunction with the map X-ring provided to center properly on Casa Ybel.
> 
> http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...82.142112&spn=0.000931,0.00135&t=k&iwloc=addr
> 
> ...



That's a great link, thank you.


----------



## JLB (Jan 31, 2008)

When we confirmed a Sanibel exchange for December 28, the first thing I did was to googlemap the sat view.  I zoomed in and saw it all, even the path to the beach.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 31, 2008)

silvib said:


> Do these units have a washer/dryer in the individual units or is it communal?  It does say it is individual on the description.



Units in bldg I, J & K have washer/dryers in the individual units.  Bldgs F, G & H have communal laundry rooms on the ground level.

As you'll be in Bldg "G", I guess "individual" is subject to interpretation


----------

